# 2019 CRUZE TD DEALER FIX?



## macfam (Mar 18, 2019)

Last week I found a break line hanging down pretty low on the rear passenger side. I decided to take the car to the dealer because if I chose to fix it myself something could go wrong and I would be responsible. I was at the dealer for no more that twenty minutes. They said it was fixed, so I drove home. A couple days later, I saw the hose hanging down again. With a closer look I found that the dealer had hung the hose to an electrical line with a plastic tie rap and the tie rap broke. I used a shielded copper wire to secure the hose to a hole in the frame and that seemed to be quite adequate. I guess it was a wasted trip to the dealer. That experience was a disappointing.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Hmmmm.... Zip tie holding a brake hose? That will wear through that hose eventually.

Time to find a new mechanic/dealer....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Report that dealership to both GM and your state's consumer affairs department. That was shoddy and unacceptable work. Then go find a new dealership for your service needs.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

im pretty sure this is the same thing you are talking about took a quick look last night and was trying to figure out if it was fuel or brake line


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks like a brake line?

One is a fluke... Two is... Yeah. Definitely a recalldue to safety issue but good luck since it’s a limited run.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks like a parking brake cable to me. So serious, but not as serious as it could be.

And that part would probably be the same on all Gen 2 Cruzes worldwide as long as they have rear disk brakes.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

phil1734 said:


> Looks like a parking brake cable to me. So serious, but not as serious as it could be.
> 
> And that part would probably be the same on all Gen 2 Cruzes worldwide as long as they have rear disk brakes.


That was my first thought as well - looks like a parking brake cable. I'll look under my '17 hatch gas and see if there's one like that.


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

I think I found the line you are talking about on my car. Here is what mine looks like if anyone wants to compare. It's a manual transmission if that makes a difference.










Thanks!

Chad


----------



## rj191.6l (May 1, 2020)

Anyone get a decent answer from the dealer other than tie wiring it up(not a good solution IMHO). It's the only issue I have with my '19. Looks like it is just a few inches too long, causing it to hang down too far(wish I had that problem). I don't think the vehicle moves that much to warrant that much slack. Worst case, I'll figure out the right length and get one made up after warranty expires.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

It appears it might have caught something and was then bent to droop down. This is almost certainly the parking brake cable. I'll have to look at my 3 to see how it looks, but I certainly don't recall it hanging down like that on any of them.


----------



## rj191.6l (May 1, 2020)

MRO1791 said:


> It appears it might have caught something and was then bent to droop down. This is almost certainly the parking brake cable. I'll have to look at my 3 to see how it looks, but I certainly don't recall it hanging down like that on any of them.


Not in my case. Friend who was following me home from the dealer noticed it. He thought it was unusual but he is a perfectionist. Wasn't too concerned until I found this thread. Thanks for letting me know it is a parking brake cable and not a brake line. I'm not going to worry about it - don't plan on doing any 4 wheeling.


----------



## 19Diesel (Mar 26, 2021)

So my passenger side ebrake cable hangs about 2” below body of the car. 

I noticed this after driving on roads with piled up snow/ice recently and constantly scraping. 

I had to put car in shop for un related repair and asked dealer to fix this. They did. 

A few days later I am hearing a clicking sound and assume I have a nail in tire. Since the nail is not apparent I removed tire to inspect it, only to discover ebrake cable has been rubbing against the inside of the rim. Click is from it hitting tire weight. Cable is partially worn through and a good bit of that weight is gone. 

Called dealer and told them I was bringing it in for them to fix new problems. 4 days later I get car back and cable is hanging low again. 

Took it back again.... This time they insist it is designed this way and is supposed to hang. 

They offered to zip tie it up but said that doing so would probably cause it to rub again. 

If this is by design, it is BAD DESIGN!





rj191.6l said:


> Not in my case. Friend who was following me home from the dealer noticed it. He thought it was unusual but he is a perfectionist. Wasn't too concerned until I found this thread. Thanks for letting me know it is a parking brake cable and not a brake line. I'm not going to worry about it - don't plan on doing any 4 wheeling.


----------



## 19Diesel (Mar 26, 2021)

Oh yeah, There was a ‘17 on the lot. Checked it and it was the same. 

Mine’s a ‘19. 



19Diesel said:


> So my passenger side ebrake cable hangs about 2” below body of the car.
> 
> I noticed this after driving on roads with piled up snow/ice recently and constantly scraping.
> 
> ...


----------



## 19Diesel (Mar 26, 2021)

19Diesel said:


> Oh yeah, There was a ‘17 on the lot. Checked it and it was the same.
> 
> Mine’s a ‘19.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

My 2018 similar. I used a heavy duty tie wrap and secured it to a frame opening. It's a parking brake cable. Both sides needed to be properly secured and out of the way. No big deal once your under the vehicle with a good look at it.


----------



## 19Diesel (Mar 26, 2021)

6Speed

I may try that at some point, but dealer says doing so may cause problems. 

If you remove the wheel you can see that the cable is held in place by 2 opposing "half moon" clips. Dealer says if secured underneath these will "probably pop loose." That is what happened when they "fixed" it the first time.

If I do zip tie it up I'll wait until I get past 100k miles in a few months. Extended warranty will be up. Wouldn't want them claiming I voided my warranty.


----------

